# 20 gal ideas?



## ddawgs3 (May 13, 2010)

what kinds of diffrent cichlids could i keep and how many in a 20 gal?:fish:


----------



## Demius7 (Jan 28, 2011)

you could put kirbensis in a 20 gallon they are very cool!


----------



## Demius7 (Jan 28, 2011)

although I have never had luck with them in a community tank if that's what your going for .. I find they get agressive if they pair up


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

1 mated pair of "dwarf" cichlids. rams, apistos etc. Search dwarf cichlids. Or a colony of little shellies, ocellatus, multifaciatus, etc. Don't go mixing cichlids in that small a tank.


----------

